# Aberdeen - Can I borrow a G Sensor (R32 GTR)



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

.... to test

I do have two but I simply cannot find it! I'm sure the wife has tidied it away.... never to be seen again.

My 4WD is acting up and I'd just like to rule out the G Sensor.

Does anyone have one I could possibly borrow for an hour or two?


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi Adam,

If you can't get one, let me know, I've got a spare one lying around in my garage :thumbsup:

Unfortunately I'd need to post it to you from Austria, so you'd have some shipping and returning costs :nervous:

Cheers,

Leo


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

thanks for the offer but I dont need one anymore 

Mods - can this thread be deleted please?


----------

